# Forum Home Renovation Plumbing  Positioning of LPG Gas Bottles

## David.Elliott

Hi All,
 Having a plumber move our LPG bottles. They only service our cooktop.  As part of the reno we're moving them to a position where they cannot be seen 
from our new kitchen window, which means beside the window. 
The rule book the plumber has was somewhat less than clear about where the bottles have to go in relation to the window. It says 1 metre sideways from an opening door but only 150mm below an opening window, with no sideways distance shown from the window.
The plumber wishes to place them 1m from the window, which means that we need to remove much more garden bed, not something we really want to do. Does somebody actually know what the distance needs to be in this application?

----------


## cyclic

> Hi All,
>  Having a plumber move our LPG bottles. They only service our cooktop.  As part of the reno we're moving them to a position where they cannot be seen 
> from our new kitchen window, which means beside the window. 
> The rule book the plumber has was somewhat less than clear about where the bottles have to go in relation to the window. It says 1 metre sideways from an opening door but only 150mm below an opening window, with no sideways distance shown from the window.
> The plumber wishes to place them 1m from the window, which means that we need to remove much more garden bed, not something we really want to do. Does somebody actually know what the distance needs to be in this application?

  It's been a while but if I remember corrrectly they can go under a window and don't need to be 1 Metre away. 
Give the gas authority a call.

----------


## David.Elliott

I guess calling them mighta been a bit obvious!

----------


## wonderplumb

The standard is very clear in relation to location of gas bottles and there are two measurements in relation to windows above. The reason that this distance is less above the bottles than it is around the sides or base of the bottles is because LPG is heavier than air. 
This distance depends on wether your bottles get exchanged or filled from a truck.

----------


## BLWNHR

> Hi All,
> Does somebody actually know what the distance needs to be in this application?

  As a matter of fact I do! I finished drawing the LPG cylinder installation standard details for a multi-national energy provider a few months ago. The installation should comply with AS1596-2008, AS5601-2010 and AS60079.10.1-2009. 
For 45kg exchange cylinders:
The minimum separation distance to an opening door, window, wall vent or drain is 1m from the edge of the cylinder and 150mm from the top of the cylinder.
The hazardous area around the cylinder is 1.5m from the centre of the cylinder extending to 500mm above the cylinder. 
For 45kg in-situ fill cylinders:
The separation distances are the same as for the exchange cylinders, 1m from an opening door, window, wall vent or drain to the edge of the cylinder and 150mm from the top of the cylinder.
The hazardous area is 3.5m from the base of the cylinder extending to 500mm above the cylinder.
The truck driver must be able to see his truck whilst filling the cylinders in this situation. 
You cannot have an ignition source inside the hazardous area, this includes, but is not limited to, air conditioners, power points, junction boxes, switches, meter boxes, fuse boxes, telecom pits, barbecues, incinerators, electric motors, hot water services, flue outlets and satellite dishes.

----------


## David.Elliott

I took some excellent advice and phoned Kleenheat our state LPG supplier and got through to the 'specialists'.
Interestingly in the vein of "a picture, thousand words" etc we have all kinds of illustrations about what is allowable but none
with our particular situation of the window with the bottom sill lower than the relief valve.
At this point the 1m rule came into play and that's when the penny dropped. The bit about LPG heavier than air was what brought it home... 
With me being a bit simple perhaps a drawing of the situation as above may have made it all plain. 
As I said there was a pic of every other possible placement. except ours... 
 Many thanks to all who took the time to reply, thread now can be closed thanks...

----------


## BLWNHR

> With me being a bit simple perhaps a drawing of the situation as above may have made it all plain. 
> As I said there was a pic of every other possible placement. except ours...

  Glad you got it sorted. I would have loved to have posted a drawing but they belong to my client, strictly speaking.

----------


## wonderplumb

> For 45kg in-situ fill cylinders:
> The separation distances are the same as for the exchange cylinders, 1m from an opening door, window, wall vent or drain to the edge of the cylinder and 150mm from the top of the cylinder.

   I think you'll find for in situ cylinders it's actually 500mm from the top of the cylinder to an opening into a building. Eg a window.

----------


## BLWNHR

> I think you'll find for in situ cylinders it's actually 500mm from the top of the cylinder to an opening into a building. Eg a window.

  You are correct! Teach me for copying and pasting!

----------


## wonderplumb

Too right! :Biggrin:

----------


## yozza

I am not sure on the legalities of the positioning but make sure that the pressure relief valve is facing AWAY from the house in case of fire, last thing you want is a blowtorch being applied directly to the house wall.

----------

